

Www.Thump.in - Ad reviews by consumers - ssy

What do you think of a common place (www.thump.in) for reviewing ads? Do you think consumers will take to sharing opinions and would that help marketeers to better communicate and interact?
======
rwolf
"Find out what other people are saying about...your favorite brands."

This sounds like a great resource for ad people, but I simply cannot see
myself ever gushing about the new Nike commercial.

Sadly, there is probably a userbase for this--I just hope to never meet a
Thump.in user in the wild.

------
rwolf
clickable link <http://www.thump.in>

